
Spotify bans ad blockers in updated Terms of Service - svenfaw
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/7/18215845/spotify-ad-blockers-terms-of-service
======
kalmi10
Strange thing is that I never intended or expected my regular ad blocker to
skip Spotify ads. I just kinda noticed one day that there seems to be more ads
on mobile, and I left it at that. Then one day I noticed a bug related to
looping on the desktop web client, and while trying to figure out what's going
on.. that's when I finally realised that my regular ad blocker is skipping
Spotify ads, and is messing up looping in the process.

So.. I guess there might be others who are kinda unintentionally blocking
Spotify ads too. Terminating accounts without warning for people who are not
even aware that they are in the wrong is gonna result in backslash, I think.

~~~
nature_
Agreed, this exact same thing happened to me before I upgraded to a premium
account. uBlock Origin is always on for me and set to noscripting, so I was
really confused at that bug. I assume that they'll implement some sort of
warning system though.

------
gumby
Too bad Spotify, if I leave the music playing and go to the bathroom will you
be upset too? It's my choice what to listen to and if I chose to use some
automation to help me that's my business.

------
jil
Does something like Pihole work with Spotify?

------
rnvhhynr
Maybe I'm missing something here. If I run an ad blocker, it's because I don't
have a paid account, and if I don't have a paid account, what do I care if you
ban me, when I can just create a new account?

~~~
kalmi10
I guess some would prefer not to lose their sometimes elaborate music
libraries, playlists, likes, history, recommendations, friends, etc..

------
Cypher
I thought Spotify died out years ago, sounds like hard times for them a head
but atleast their still holding on.

~~~
koyote
Died out? They are the largest music streaming service in the world.

Did I miss sarcasm in your post?

